# Anyone else fish for their other hobby?



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Alumaweld jet boat. This is the reason I'm not sporting a nice FS. Like my salmon and steelhead fishing as another hobby. For some reason my wife thinks one bike is enough. She is right all I can afford right now


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! A great hobby if you live in an area with lakes and streams. I grew up doing it but faded away from it. I plan on getting back into it one day though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2017)

Just a bit of stream/river fishing here in nv from time to time.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

Bass fishing! I have a 18' bassboat. 60+mph. Fun even when fish aren't biting.


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

Nope, can't afford 2 fishing people in 1 family... The wife took it up after many, many years of time off. My man shack / garage is now the fishing shack. At last count, 15+ rods, 12' inflatable, 10x10 ice tent and all the goodies.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been fishing for hobbies my whole life. Can't seem to settle on one. I tried fishing as a hobby as a teenager, but it didn't stick.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

State holiday this Saturday -- trout season opens in the Sierra.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

that is a jet outboard?


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i love fishing and would love a boat..a bassboat. one of the deepV multispecies boats. i could get a boat alright. it is the new truck that i would need that kills the deal. my wife would kill me.

right now, i am simply backpacking into the Sierras for trout. so much fun!! about to try kayaking for rockfish in the ocean, but i am actually nervous about it.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> that is a jet outboard?


Yeah and I welded in a tunnel so bottom of intake is even with bottom of boat. My local river gets pretty shallow in summer. It will run in about 3-4" of water at speed.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Last year I saw a DIY carrying setup for a tenkara rig on a bike. I intend to make one myself some day.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I live on Cape Cod where there is ocean, bays, salt water rivers and kettle ponds. Almost every kind of fishing. I fish out of a 10 ft sit on top kayak with a Bassyaks trolling motor on the back. Oh, and did I say miles of great Singletrack?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I live on the South shore of Long Island. My dad and I used to fish for shark, tuna, stripers, cod... You name it. 
I fell out of it for a long time. My dad still fishes. He's a damn fish assassin. I can't believe how good he is at finding them and getting them on the hook. 
My son loves to fish which has kind of rekindled fishing for me. We get to spend some time with my dad this way.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm prepared to head out surf fishing for Red-Tail Surf Perch, maybe tomorrow morning. I'll get ghost shrimp (bait) on the mud flats at low tide, then head to one of my perch fishing spot.
I'm hoping to head to a local lake to paddle and fly fish for some trout from my 12' plastic fishing yak early next week. Later this summer, I will attach an electric motor (Torqeedo Ultralight) to this hull for covering more distance in tide and wind on my local bays and estuaries, than I would normally care to tackle with only my paddle. I'm custom rigging a steering system for it, too.

I'm hoping that I'll feel up to launching my 14' Tarpon SOT for fishing the Harbor entrance out along the Jetty for harvesting some rockfish and ling cod.
The I'm still recovering my conditioning after having broken my neck back in January 2016. I haven't been out on the Tarpon since 2013. My bout with heart failure in early 2014 sent my health over a cliff, and now I'm a "heart patient" with AFIB and on a blood thinner. I'm only 66, but I'm already having to adapt to life in the slow lane

I'm supposed to avoid cutting or bruising myself, so high speeds and adrenaline are a thing of the past. I can no longer risk crashing. Fat biking the beach, hiking, paddling, and going fishing are activities where I can control my speed. I need to get one of those tough "bite-proof" fishing gloves, too! Dang! 
I think I need to tie up some lake patterns.


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

Yup, fishing competes for my free time.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Popiel pocket fisherman. Small tackle box. My bicycle has a rack on the rear. 3 lakes within 10 miles of my house. I combine my two favorite hobbies. Fishing for me is just like women. Catch and release 
All I need. I'm not sure which I like better. Except there isn't a season for bike riding


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Striper season is here on Cape Cod. Tough decision to go for a ride or break out the kayak. Kayak won.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert (May 22, 2017)

MarkMN said:


> Yup, fishing competes for my free time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice steelhead! What river?


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

High Desert said:


> Nice steelhead! What river?


The Baptism River on the North Shore of Lake Superior in MN.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Bowfish









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Haven't been running either of the offshore boats this season but I have got the bass boat out a few time over the last couple weeks. Headed out again Friday afternoon till sunset in search of a few slob bass.


----------

